# Watch Out for these guys NAARPI



## Magnum305 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is an ad these bozos ran in Jobrapido for the Miami area, buyer or sucker beware else where just in case.

Qualified Property Preservation and Make Ready Specialist NEEDED ASAP Provide Resume/ Certifications

Qualified Certified Property Preservation Specialist and Field Inspectors are needed immediately to help both National and Regional firms inspect, make ready and preserve foreclosed and investment properties.
All candidates must be able to provide the territory which they are willing to cover by both city, county and zip codes as well they must outline what type of assignments they are willing to accept i.e.
1. Gaining Access and Lock Change
2. Boarding and Securing you should specify if you are willing to Tarp Roofs, and Board swimming pools and spas.
3. Debris Removal and own going lawn maintenance
4. Make Ready/Remodel/Drywall & Painting
5. Winterization/De-winterizing and Charging the system
6. Conveyance Preparation (General Cleaning to include carpets)
Candidates should specify if they will also cover inspection assignments to include Occupancy Inspections and quality assurance/maintenance verification inspections.
These are sub contractor positions, each certified professional will be operating under their own DBA, LLC, etc and must possess the appropriate tools and equipment to successfully complete assignments they accept.
Those looking to inspect only should have an economical vehicle that is insured and dependable. They must also have Cell Phone, GPS, Personal Email Address or Business Email Address, Digital Camera, and proper Identification and Authorization to work in this country.
Those looking to do both the Inspection and Property Preservation Side must have all of the above but should also have all of the appropriate tools and equipment necessary to successfully perform the assignment and document your work. Example: You Can Not Successfully perform a Winterization without an Air Compressor. All work performed is QC by territory managers.
To Learn More About These Exciting Positions Please Contact www.naarpi.org and one of our Certified Inspectors will be more than happy to take your information and address your questions. 

When I called them, they stated that you had to be a Certified Inspector thru them to get assignments. I hung up and didn't even stay on the line long enough to here their pay schedule. Hope this helps out you all...???? :whistling2:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

:*NAARPI

*


CPPS (Certified Property Preservation Specialist)
Registration Fee : $ 289.99 
Location : 8111 LBJ Freeway
Date : 15 Mar 2013 
Time : 09 :00 AM  
When March, 15th 2013 starting at 09:00 8111 LBJ Freeway Dallas TX 75251 Instructor (TBA) 
CPPS (Certified Property Preservation Specialist) The Certified Property Preservation Specialist Course is a 8 hour (Fast Track) Certification course which consist of several approved courses some of which are individual certifications, these courses range anywhere from 2 to 6 CE Hours. Some of the components that make up the CPPS course are CWT (Certified Winterization Technician), Gaining Entry, CPDS (Certified Photo Documentation Specialist), Changing Locks and Securing (this section covers boarding and securing pools), and Periodic Maintenance to name a few. This course walks you through the requirements with regards to Gaining Access, Photo & Documentation, Rekeying/ Changing locks, Proper Boarding and Securing Methods and documentation, Debris Hauling and continue maintenance of yard, pool and spas and much more. The course book is more than a study guide, it is a reference manual.






CFI (Certified Field Inspector)

Registration Fee : $ 289.99 
Location : 8111 LBJ Freeway Dallas, TX. 75251
Date : 22 Mar 2013 
Time : 09 :00 AM 
When March, 22nd 2013 starting at 09:00 8111 LBJ Freeway Dallas TX 75251 Instructor (TBA)
CFI (Certified Field Inspector) The Certified Field Inspections Course is a 8 hour covering the various types of inspections available for Field inspectors and Property Preservation Specialist; as well the course covers the inspections process of both the interior and exterior of a commercial or residential property. Students learn to identify the various building materials as well as the common problems associated with them; as well they taught the systematic approach to inspecting as developed by NAARPI and the documentation process. Some of the inspections covered are REO (Real Estate Owned), BPO (Broker Price Opinion), Occupancy, Condition Inspections, Collateral Inspections, Picture Only or drive by, Maintenance Verification, Rental Inspections, Construction Progress and several more inspection types. This course is perfect for those not wanting to get involved with the Property Preservation side of the business. 

DO THE MATH:
6 Exterior BPO's or Initial or pre agreement inspections x $65.00 = $390.00 PER DAY!
2 Exterior/Interior BPO'S/Exit/Transitional Inspections x $105= $210.00 PER DAY!


*MPPS (Master Property Preservation Specialist) *

Registration Fee : $ 445.00 

 Location : 8111 LBJ Freeway Dallas, TX. 75251
Date : 26 Mar 2013 
Time : 09 :00 AM Location : 8111 LBJ Freeway Dallas TX 75251
Date : 27 Mar 2013 
Time : 09 :00 AM 
On March 26th & 27th NAARPI is offering it's MPPI (Master Property Preservation Specialist) Certification course in Dallas.

Seating is Limited! Call today to reserve a seat! 2013 is going to be a Great Year for professional Property Preservation Specialist. 
Contact us for more information at If all you need is the National & Regional List of Hiring Firms. . . email or call us at 214-462-7240 

MPPI designation represents the highest level of Certification that can be awarded to an individual and shows the individual's professional knowledge within the industry of Property Preservation and Field Inspections. Earning this Designation will require successfully completing both the CFI (Certified Field Inspectors Course) and the CPPS (Certified Property Preservation Specialist) Courses as well as successfully testing out on HUD Requirements. The MPPI Course also covers the requirements for becoming a HUD inspectors and FEMA inspectors. 

Cost of the MPPS or Master Property Preservation Specialist is $445.00 all books and material supplied.


Attendees will also receive the following items:

•1 year NAARPI Membership
•Discounts on Website and SEO services** 
•Microsoft Inspection Templates for: Conducting Inspections, and for documenting you work this includes the Winterization Documentation Template.)
•A copy of the Home Check Book for Professional Inspectors (MPPS ONLY) (Become an Independent auditor) 
•A List of the 250 National and Regional Hiring Firms
•HUD Guidelines and Rate Schedule
•FHA and Fannie Guidelines and Rate Schedule
**Custom designed website (not a template) which includes 1 year hosting, 5 pages, on line scheduling, email address, domain name, SEO assistance for ONLY $300.00 Again this is not a template but a custom designed website.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Are they accredited to be charging and certifying anyone?????


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> Are they accredited to be charging and certifying anyone?????



I have no idea, have not looked into that


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

are they looking for help Shoot i could teach that class and then some


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol... I wonder.... how many suckers there are?

Dang! I think I will start a travelling school and teach the amazing opportunity there is in the P&P business. Of course all the schools would be by a nice fishing hole....

hmmm sounds better all the time!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe I'm in the wrong business. :shifty:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Lol... I wonder.... how many suckers there are?
> 
> Dang! I think I will start a travelling school and teach the amazing opportunity there is in the P&P business. Of course all the schools would be by a nice fishing hole....
> 
> hmmm sounds better all the time!


I'd take a Wannabe training class as long as you promised to NOT teach P&P......:thumbsup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol... you would only come cuz the class is near to a fishing hole


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Lol... I wonder.... how many suckers there are?
> 
> Dang! I think I will start a travelling school and teach the amazing opportunity there is in the P&P business. Of course all the schools would be by a nice fishing hole....
> 
> hmmm sounds better all the time!




ill get the " alt fuel" cooker goin you all pick the fishing spot


----------



## Robed35 (Mar 31, 2013)

Magnum3 
I doubt very much that what you are writing is accurate>> “When I called them, they stated that you had to be a Certified Inspector thru them to get assignments. I hung up and didn't even stay on the line long enough to here their pay schedule.“<< as a member of NAARPI I know that they would never claim that you have to be “Certified” they explicitly told me that certification was not a requirement…also I know for a fact that they do not hire or provide jobs. Maybe you hung up the phone to quickly.


----------



## John R Allen (May 3, 2013)

Magnum305 I find you to be less credible than a convicted liar and thief…. You hide behind a childlike name “Magnum305” as you make false claims and spout rhetoric. I unlike you and the rest of this room will not hide behind a fictitious name (John R. Allen owner BIIG Inspections www.biiginspections.com ). 
Call me anytime Magnum305….maybe by the time you call you will be 306.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

food? fishing? I'll show up. I wouldn't care if the school was for throwing horse shoes. :thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

John R Allen said:


> Magnum305 I find you to be less credible than a convicted liar and thief…. You hide behind a childlike name “Magnum305” as you make false claims and spout rhetoric. I unlike you and the rest of this room will not hide behind a fictitious name (John R. Allen owner BIIG Inspections www.biiginspections.com ).
> Call me anytime Magnum305….maybe by the time you call you will be 306.


There is nothing fictitious about my name at all. I'd suggest you take a chill pill and tone it down a little bit or you will find yourself not Welcome here and removed in a real quick hurry.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I myself am not hiding behind any name. You want to know my name?All you have to do is ask . Just four simple words.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Morning Mr. Allen. I'd wager most on this forum have more business experience and savvy than what you have shown here so far. Of course you may have done a google seach on BIIG inspections and found the complaints generating more hits than the actual website. That can lead to keyboard tantrums and single post rants. Good luck with that.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I the words of Bugs Bunny.. "What a maroon."


----------



## Robed35 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow just look at the intelligence level of his response, John you are dealing with a moron here. I am sure he is boarder line unemployed, suffering from the ill effects of this economy and just plain stupidity. Another wannabe self-employed professional who crashed and burned; why else was he looking for work on craigslist? Magnum 305 what is your real name and website address? We would like to see how the professionals do it. Please educate the room. With regards to your name not being fictitious take the Trump/Obama challenge show us a birth certificate with Magnum 305 on it. You can have me thrown out of the room as well. Cool your heals puppy.


----------



## Robed35 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Your Quote makes for a nice blog.*



BRADSConst said:


> There is nothing fictitious about my name at all. I'd suggest you take a chill pill and tone it down a little bit or you will find yourself not Welcome here and removed in a real quick hurry.


 
If I am understanding you correctly and clarify it if I am wrong>>>>> your statement puts you in a position of authority/power within this forum as you clearly state “ I'd suggest you take a chill pill and tone it down a little bit or you will find yourself not Welcome here and removed in a real quick hurry.” Wow censorship from the owner or powers to be…. Laughable, kick me out of the room I have all I need.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Robed35 said:


> If I am understanding you correctly and clarify it if I am wrong>>>>> your statement puts you in a position of authority/power within this forum as you clearly state “ I'd suggest you take a chill pill and tone it down a little bit or you will find yourself not Welcome here and removed in a real quick hurry.” Wow censorship from the owner or powers to be…. Laughable, kick me out of the room I have all I need.


Thread is closed and consider yourself gone. I was asked to moderate this forum. So yes, I have a small position of authority here.

I also find it humorous that " I will not hide behind a fictitious name" John R Allen you are indeed the same person as Robed35......


----------

